# first kill with new gun



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

just got my first kill with my new gun .


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

hang him on a pole to warn the others >> lol good shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Topic moved to the Fishing and Hunting Forum.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

rock and roll!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good dgaf


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

good shot dgaf . just out of interest what ammo u using?


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

atom said:


> good shot dgaf . just out of interest what ammo u using?


beeman hollow point


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Nice shot, good kill there







I hate pidgeons , but I love shooting them


----------

